
Pandigital approximation to e, correct to ~18E24 digits - evanb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgBGibfLD-U
======
evanb
More pandigital approximations in
[http://www2.stetson.edu/~efriedma/mathmagic/0804.html](http://www2.stetson.edu/~efriedma/mathmagic/0804.html)

